# Care in Chiang Mai



## eltel

I am trying to help the mother of an acquaintance who is considering moving in to the Care Resort Chiang Mai, advertised as "A luxury retirement facility".
Has anyone any experience of the place and are willing to share positive or negative or neutral experiences?
Thank you.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Hi. Until I read your post I had never heard of this facility. In the "about us" section of the web site it mentions nothing about the owners previous experience or qualification in running a facility of this type. Also nothing about cost. 

It might be great but you would really need to talk to people staying there. I am aware of Dok Kaew Gardens, have visited that facility, and would recommend it, but its much more modest that the Care resort appears to be - see Dok Kaew Gardens - Comprehensive Retirement Living


----------



## Song_Si

*Exclusive resort in Chiang Mai for Swiss Alzheimer's patients*
11 October 2013









Vivo bene resort for Swiss Alzheimer patients will be opened officially in February 2014. Located at Doi Saket, Chiang Mai, its construction costs Bt250 million and can welcome 90 patients in capacity.

*more*


----------

